# How can I earn money?



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

ok ok, I need the cash money soon, because I have a wishlist of items I want 



Spoiler: Amazon wishlist




 










 or you can like buy them for me and then send them to me<3  any ideas??? I need 930.78 $ Usd asap,​


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 30, 2014)

It's I̶m̶p̶o̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ hard to get that amount asap ._.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Print screen pls.
Anyway what I did ask my dad for money for lunch and recess which is around 13 dollars every week so I save them all. My mom prepares lunch for me and my sister every week so yeah.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

Holy crap, that's a lot of money. 

Well, based on your age, I'd say you'd have better luck either: petitioning your parents for an allowance (and actually doing work that merits an allowance), or by providing something that's needed in your neighborhood/ community. People need their lawns mowed? People need babysitters? People need pet sitters? Stuff like that. You could also take to baking things and selling them at school, or making bracelets and selling those. When I was in eighth grade, a girl made friendship bracelets and sold them for 3 dollars each. She made a good amount of money off it.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> It's I̶m̶p̶o̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ hard to get that amount asap ._.


Well I know that. I just really need advice my mom will get like 400$ worth for x-Mas so idk..


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> It's I̶m̶p̶o̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ hard to get that amount asap ._.



There's this to take into account, too. There's no way you'll be able to make that amount of money "ASAP" since you probably can't work a minimum wage job, so you're gonna have to be patient with it.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> Holy crap, that's a lot of money.
> 
> Well, based on your age, I'd say you'd have better luck either: petitioning your parents for an allowance (and actually doing work that merits an allowance), or by providing something that's needed in your neighborhood/ community. People need their lawns mowed? People need babysitters? People need pet sitters? Stuff like that. You could also take to baking things and selling them at school, or making bracelets and selling those. When I was in eighth grade, a girl made friendship bracelets and sold them for 3 dollars each. She made a good amount of money off it.



Hmm. Go idea. I could have a going rate of 6 usd per day. o_o I just don't know what I could do to get that out their.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a lot for a person your age.
I can't see the Wishlist items, so I don't know if this is reasonable or not.


----------



## f11 (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Well I know that. I just really need advice my mom will get like 400$ worth for x-Mas so idk..


You go on the streets and look for Mahoney on the ground.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> There's this to take into account, too. There's no way you'll be able to make that amount of money "ASAP" since you probably can't work a minimum wage job, so you're gonna have to be patient with it.



I know "ASAP" in my mind is before December xD


----------



## Flop (Aug 30, 2014)

It's August. Open up a lemonade stand bro. 9 years ago, I sold cups for 50 cents each and made like 100 bucks in a day. (More than likely you won't have that kind of luck though)


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> That's a lot for a person your age.
> I can't see the Wishlist items, so I don't know if this is reasonable or not.



It's a lot of popin colons stuff to make bentos some re-ment Collectables and some Konapun. ;3; 

Here's what  Konapun is;
http://www.konapun.com

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> It's August. Open up a lemonade stand bro. I sold cups for 50 cents each and made like 100 bucks in a day. (More than likely you won't have that kind of luck though)



I don't have the supplies to do it. :/ Plus were I love it's a bunch old folk. They have animals and stuff.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It's a lot of popin colons stuff to make bentos some re-ment Collectables and some Konapun. ;3;
> 
> Here's what  Konapun is;
> http://www.konapun.com


I've heard of Re-Ment and Konapun. (had one set as a little girl huehuehue) I never knew they were that expensive. 
But jeez, $900 worth of stuff? Maybe only get one or two sets.


----------



## Flop (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It's a lot of popin colons stuff to make bentos some re-ment Collectables and some Konapun. ;3;
> 
> Here's what  Konapun is;
> http://www.konapun.com
> ...



Are you kidding me? I had old people tip me like $10 sometimes.  Even if they don't want it, sometimes they will buy some just to be sweet


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Get a job


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I've heard of Re-Ment and Konapun. (had one set as a little girl huehuehue) I never knew they were that expensive.
> But jeez, $900 worth of stuff? Maybe only get one or two sets.



The Konapun is off the market. They don't make or sell it anywhere, thus making it go up in price. I can get my mom to buy this stuff. Plus the harder I work to make the cash, she might pay for shipping.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Get a job



I am 13 years old. It's against the law.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> "Adolescence should experience scarcity the reason is that because all they care is their wants such as iphone and etc. They should buy what is needed not what they want such as games,etc."
> 
> Uhmm... ok


mhm yeah ok 

im pretty curious on your wishlist, but unfortunately it seems that only you can access it  just be wise on your money and try avoiding impulse buys (especially FOOD & drinks) in malls.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Flop said:


> Are you kidding me? I had old people tip me like $10 sometimes.  Even if they don't want it, sometimes they will buy some just to be sweet



Hmm. I could get my six year old brother out their with me. I would need to buy lemonade and plastic cups. Along with a way to let people know that I am selling it. Dx why is making cash so hard. I know you got invest to get things. MIT I might do this along with pet siting since I hate kids.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> mhm yeah ok
> 
> im pretty curious on your wishlist, but unfortunately it seems that only you can access it  just be wise on your money and try avoiding impulse buys (especially FOOD & drinks) in malls.


I guess I can take screen shots. :3 I'll do that and update the op.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I am 13 years old. It's against the law.



Not really that depends tho if you have relative who owns a business try ask? Well it depends the law haha


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 30, 2014)

$6 a day allowance? I would be rich.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> mhm yeah ok
> 
> im pretty curious on your wishlist, but unfortunately it seems that only you can access it  just be wise on your money and try avoiding impulse buys (especially FOOD & drinks) in malls.



Where have you been,
All my life, all my life


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2014)

I get ten dollars a week, you should feel lucky that you get six dollars a day.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

if your parents let you spend that much on weeaboo stuff then i'll be damned
but i doubt they will, and it's unlikely that you will make a lot at your age


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Not really that depends tho if you have relative who owns a business try ask? Well it depends the law haha



I don't have any.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Just play Anaconda and twerk maybe people will give you more than 20 dollars haha


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Jawile said:


> I get ten dollars a week, you should feel lucky that you get six dollars a day.



I don't that was if I opened a pet siting servie. I would charge 6$ a day.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

holy ****, a kid doesn't need that much crap.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

well.. there's always another option... but i think you are too young for that


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Sell your bell tree viewing device


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

. _ .
wtf why do you even need to buy that.
Unless it's something useful I suggest you re-think it.
If I were you I'd be making money to invest into my future college funds, or something useful.

And also no, it's 100% not "illegal" to get a job at age 13. My friend got a job when he was 10.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

CR33P said:


> well.. there's always another option... but i think you are too young for that



Are you really hinting a 13 year old to sell their body what's wrong with you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> . _ .
> wtf why do you even need to buy that.
> Unless it's something useful I suggest you re-think it.
> If I were you I'd be making money to invest into my future college funds, or something useful.
> ...



We have child labor laws in the USA and Nc

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Sell your bell tree viewing device



No I have an iPhone 5c

- - - Post Merge - - -



CR33P said:


> if your parents let you spend that much on weeaboo stuff then i'll be damned
> but i doubt they will, and it's unlikely that you will make a lot at your age



My mom might like for x-mad.


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Are you really hinting a 13 year old to sell their body what's wrong with you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




How rude. Call the moderators


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> holy ****, a kid doesn't need that much crap.



Yes yes I do :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> How rude. Call the moderators



Please I am like really in need if this stuff. I am not "trolling" I really need ideas.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

You clearly don't know what you're talking about....
Child labor laws only apply to children under the age of 12.
Children from age 12-16 can work during LIMITED hours. So yes you could get a job.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> You clearly don't know what you're talking about....
> Child labor laws only apply to children under the age of 12.
> Children from age 12-16 can work during LIMITED hours. So yes you could get a job.



WAIT REALLY??????  OMG I COULD WORK AT MC DONALDS?

Is their like only certain places I can work?? Or what??


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Please I am like really in need if this stuff. I am not "trolling" I really need ideas.



i dont think he was referring to you. and i dont think we should really judge people's wishlist..


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

What? Why would you try to earn that much money and then spend it on kits like that? ._. Personally, I spend that much money on something that'll actually help me in life.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Are you really hinting a 13 year old to sell their body what's wrong with you.



babysitting but whatever


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

Dont they have paper rounds where you are? Kiddies here get paper rounds and idstribute newspapers to houses in exchange for cash


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> What? Why would you try to earn that much money and then spend it on kits like that? ._. Personally, I spend that much money on something that'll actually help me in life.



I have a 10,000$ collage fund. I don't need to worry about saving for collage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> Dont they have paper rounds where you are? Kiddies here get paper rounds and idstribute newspapers to houses in exchange for cash


nope I and I don't know why we don't.


----------



## CR33P (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a 10,000$ collage fund. I don't need to worry about saving for collage.



how old are you? 13? you think ten thousand dollars is enough?
hah. good luck in life


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> i dont think he was referring to you. and i dont think we should really judge people's wishlist..



Thank you!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

I just read your wishlist and I think you can easily get rid off $400 worth of merchandise that other items in the wishlist can do. Most of them are really similar to each other. Just my opinion :>


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

CR33P said:


> how old are you? 13? you think ten thousand dollars is enough?
> hah. good luck in life


Yeah, it should be..plus I am gonna go to art collage. SOOO theirs that.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a 10,000$ collage fund. I don't need to worry about saving for collage.



um an average ivy league college costs 60k if you don't have financial aid. and this is not including living fees and textbooks.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I just read your wishlist and I think you can easily get rid off $400 worth of merchandise that other items in the wishlist can do. Most of them are really similar to each other.



Really :O please do help. Send me a pm so we can chat fab.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I have a 10,000$ collage fund. I don't need to worry about saving for collage.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> nope I and I don't know why we don't.


I never said anything about college funds. You could just use that much money for something that'll actually help you. Plus, I doubt 10k will be enough.


----------



## matt (Aug 30, 2014)

CR33P said:


> how old are you? 13? you think ten thousand dollars is enough?
> hah. good luck in life



Where i live, college is free


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> um an average ivy league college costs 60k if you don't have financial aid. and this is not including living fees and textbooks.



Oh snap. That's a lot of money. I'll worry later I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> I never said anything about college funds. You could just use that much money for something that'll actually help you. Plus, I doubt 10k will be enough.



I am not even In high school yet, so I don't "need help" I have my mother for that.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh snap. That's a lot of money. I'll worry later I guess.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah, you might wanna rethink that. Never too early to start.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Man if I were you buy textbooks to study


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Woah woah woah, you might wanna rethink that. Never too early to start.


How come I think 10,000 is a good start, plus I wanna save for my wishlist stuff.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

. _ .
let me ask you this again; why do you even need all that stuff in the first place?


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Man if I were you buy textbooks to study



My school loans out text books for free.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> My school loans out text books for free.



Study in advance, buy novels like Heidi or Romeo and Juilet buy what is you needed rather buy crappy bento which is not important...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> How come I think 10,000 is a good start, plus I wanna save for my wishlist stuff.



Pulled this up for you to give you an example.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> . _ .
> let me ask you this again; why do you even need all that stuff in the first place?



Because well, I really like and want to make bentos, I want them to be cute, and I have done some. Research on what you should buy to make them and how to make em adorable. The Konapun is something I have wanted for months. ; v ; and the Popin cookins are edible so I can make them and then eat them. Plus me and my BFF are making a youtube channel out of it. {The popin cookins}


----------



## samsquared (Aug 30, 2014)

When I was your age, I tutored a lot. 
That job paid me 20 USD a _week_. You should tutor, you'll be making bank.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

I'll pM you.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Pulled this up for you to give you an example.



o__e; Uhm. Uhm. Well..I just don't *care* about collage. Ok? Like I will later but I wanna enjoy life now...


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Because well, I really like and want to make bentos, I want them to be cute, and I have done some. Research on what you should buy to make them and how to make em adorable. The Konapun is something I have wanted for months. ; v ; and the Popin cookins are edible so I can make them and then eat them. Plus me and my BFF are making a youtube channel out of it. {The popin cookins}


imo that is a very VERY bad reason to buy $400 worth of stuff.
Why don't you just buy like 2 bento sets?
Why do you need like 20 of them?
How does this benefit you in any way?
Think about it before you make a huge impulse buy and send money down the drain.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> When I was your age, I tutored a lot.
> That job paid me 20 USD a _week_. You should tutor, you'll be making bank.



Oh god I hope not in math. I could tutor in English tho. Hmm. Everyone at my school thinks I am "stupid" so I can't do that. I would love to though. I enjoy helping people.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Because well, I really like and want to make bentos, I want them to be cute, and I have done some. Research on what you should buy to make them and how to make em adorable. The Konapun is something I have wanted for months. ; v ; and the Popin cookins are edible so I can make them and then eat them. Plus me and my BFF are making a youtube channel out of it. {The popin cookins}



Well, it's not really reasonable to spend $900+ to make YouTube videos on it...


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> o__e; Uhm. Uhm. Well..I just don't *care* about collage. Ok? Like I will later but I wanna enjoy life now...



good luck with the future giant debt of college


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> o__e; Uhm. Uhm. Well..I just don't *care* about collage. Ok? Like I will later but I wanna enjoy life now...



Okay when you grow old see you in the street and don't beg us for money.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> imo that is a very VERY bad reason to buy $400 worth of stuff.
> Why don't you just buy like 2 bento sets?
> Why do you need like 20 of them?
> How does this benefit you in any way?
> Think about it before you make a huge impulse buy and send money down the drain.


I did. I left like 200$ extra dollars off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> good luck with the future giant debt of college



I plan on getting a ship, to a collage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Well, it's not really reasonable to spend $900+ to make YouTube videos on it...



Popin cookins are like 3-8$ it's everything else..


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2014)

Honestly it's not worth spending so much money on candy kits :/ If you really are prepared to make the YouTube channel, go ahead, but it won't benefit you much unlike saving some money for college and using the rest for something you REALLY want instead.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> o__e; Uhm. Uhm. Well..I just don't *care* about collage. Ok? Like I will later but I wanna enjoy life now...



Hmm... But if you don't care about college till its too late then screw it up, you can't really enjoy life later, if you get a crappy boring job. If you start to care about it now, you can get better grades which leaves more doors open for you. You'll be more likely to get a job that you enjoy, so you can enjoy life even more then than now.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> Honestly it's not worth spending so much money on candy kits :/ If you really are prepared to make the YouTube channel, go ahead, but it won't benefit you much unlike saving some money for college and using the rest for something you REALLY want instead.


 I really want the candy kits and bento stuff I want the Konapun the most though and in second place the bento stuff and the re-ment is tied with that.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

We are trying to help you I wish I could contact your parents to go to the hospital and ask for _more brain cells_ seriously you don't need it. What MORE important is education but seriously why do you want it. You just gonna eat the bento and turn into poop well goodbye money.

I feel sorry for your parents they give you everything what you want omg.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

Now that I've actually seen what the wish list has on it, I'm inclined to agree with the others that are saying that it's not worth spending $900 on. Still amazed by the amount of people acting holier than thou, though.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> We are trying to help you I wish I could contact your parents to go to the hospital and ask for _more brain cells_ seriously you don't need it. What MORE important is education but seriously why do you want it. You just gonna eat the bento and turn into poop well goodbye money.
> 
> I feel sorry for your parents they give you everything what you want omg.



It's their choice what they buy me! They so tell me no. Rarely tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lady Timpani said:


> Now that I've actually seen what the wish list has on it, I'm inclined to agree with the others that are saying that it's not worth spending $900 on. Still amazed by the amount of people acting holier than thou, though.



I guess I could take some of the similar stuff off..


----------



## samsquared (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh god I hope not in math. I could tutor in English tho. Hmm. Everyone at my school thinks I am "stupid" so I can't do that. I would love to though. I enjoy helping people.


Well, at least you don't have to worry about the 60k USD pricetag on those Ivy League schools, then, lol
lol you guys she's like 13
I mean, naturally, you shouldn't just throw your money at anything. To think of a more _immediate_, I suppose, goal, won't you be in the market for a car soon? I've been saving for my own car for four years now, and I'm nearly... able to pay a down payment. *creis* You might think of cutting down your purchases in the interest of that. :Y
Unless your parents are crazy rich and will buy you one themselves.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 30, 2014)

You really don't need all of this stuff... If you are going to be an art student, then you need to learn to work with the bare minimum (aka your hands). They won't let you use cut-outs and stencils. You can make most of them by sculpting some rice and using scissors to cut shapes out.  Why do you need your lunch to look cute? It's not like it tastes any different than regular looking food.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I really want the candy kits and bento stuff I want the Konapun the most though and in second place the bento stuff and the re-ment is tied with that.



It may not look like it but if you've noticed how much YouTubers do that kind of stuff, you'd see how much of them are able to get legal jobs just so they can make their videos better. It's not as easy as it looks.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> It's their choice what they buy me! They so tell me no. Rarely tho.



That is why you learned *nothing* you don't even feel sorry for your parents all you care is ask and your parents spending without realizing that they worked hard for it in order to feed you and to educate you. I don't like spending money tbh and my parents money _I asked them what I need and not what I want._


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Well, at least you don't have to worry about the 60k USD pricetag on those Ivy League schools, then, lol
> lol you guys she's like 13
> I mean, naturally, you shouldn't just throw your money at anything. To think of a more _immediate_, I suppose, goal, won't you be in the market for a car soon? I've been saving for my own car for four years now, and I'm nearly... able to pay a down payment. *creis* You might think of cutting down your purchases in the interest of that. :Y
> Unless your parents are crazy rich and will buy you one themselves.


I mean I don't need a car. Plus I don't see the point in having one when I can bike lol


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)

That's a lot of money. If I were you I wouldn't spend so much on all of that stuff. You have a lot of items on your wishlist, maybe you should consider only buying a few and then saving some money for the future. You're still young so I understand wanting to enjoy life the most you can right now, but consider your future, you'll have bills to pay and that may be difficult without having extra money saved. Just a suggestion though it's your decision.

At your age the easiest way to earn money is probably by doing things for your neighbors like walking their dogs, mowing their lawn etc. You could go door to door and ask everyone if they need any work done and I'm sure some people will give you something to do. It'll take a while to earn that much money but if you work at it you can do it.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh god I hope not in math. I could tutor in English tho. Hmm. Everyone at my school thinks I am "stupid" so I can't do that. I would love to though. I enjoy helping people.



Not gonna hurt your feelings but it's true. Better save than spend :/
Sorry but then again I feel sorry for your parents


----------



## samsquared (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I mean I don't need a car. Plus I don't see the point in having one when I can bike lol


WHAT WHERE IS THIS MAGICAL PLACE IN WHICH YOU LIVE WHERE YOU CAN WALK EVERYWHERE


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

AUGH I DONT HAVE MONEY ISSUSE YET I DONT LIVE ALONE. I don't need to save!  I just want my stuff


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> WHAT WHERE IS THIS MAGICAL PLACE IN WHICH YOU LIVE WHERE YOU CAN WALK EVERYWHERE



It's called San Francisco


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> AUGH I DONT HAVE MONEY ISSUSE YET I DONT LIVE ALONE. I don't need to save!  I just want my stuff



sounds like spoiled turnips


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> WHAT WHERE IS THIS MAGICAL PLACE IN WHICH YOU LIVE WHERE YOU CAN WALK EVERYWHERE


Nc in a small town I can just walk to walmart it's right by my house xD


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> AUGH I DONT HAVE MONEY ISSUSE YET I DONT LIVE ALONE. I don't need to save!  I just want my stuff



YOU NEED MORE BRAIN CELLS

- - - Post Merge - - -

CAPS I LAB IT


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

I Pm'd you. I'm a very thrifty guy, so I hope my advice comes in handy. I know you have money to burn, but it's best to be safe then sorry. It can be pretty messy if you hoard all of those stuff in a single kitchen.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> AUGH I DONT HAVE MONEY ISSUSE YET I DONT LIVE ALONE. I don't need to save!  I just want my stuff



Have you considered setting up posters, sending out flyers (sticking them on car windows and such), or letting people know what you're doing overall for any service you are doing? If you haven't, you should start doing so if you REALLY wanted to buy your own items. There's a reason why some kids got rich from just having a lemonade stand.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

BellGreen said:


> Have you considered setting up posters, sending out flyers (sticking them on car windows and such), or letting people know what you're doing overall for any service you are doing? If you haven't, you should start doing so if you REALLY wanted to buy your own items. There's a reason why some kids got rich from just having a lemonade stand.



Yeah this 9 year old kid became a CEO of his own cookie brand. He's like super famous now.


----------



## f11 (Aug 30, 2014)

Buy it if you want to. Don't be sad if it just goes to a waste called poop.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> It's called San Francisco


why californai
everytiem i try to have a good tiem


Swiftstream said:


> sounds like spoiled turnips


Man, I hate when my turnips spoil. I spend all of my time on the farm watering them and taking care of them and of course, I leave them in the ground one day and their sun points max out and they spoil. The worst.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

the money turns into *poop*


----------



## Lassy (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a question: is your mother okay with you buying all those things?

But then I agree with everyone, you might be craving for those things really badly, you think it's cute and it's fun, but is it worth it? With 900$ do you know what you could buy? You could buy 2 laptops if you wanted. Imagine you get bored with those bentos what are you going to do with them? Throw them away? 

And you know some people whether it is in Europe or USA only earn this much in one month. 

I think you simply don't understand the value of money.

When I was about your age, like 12, I bought 3 bratz dolls with my pocket money and I regret it because I didn't play anymore Bratz a year later and I already had like 40 of them. I spent about 80€ for them (equivalent to 110$?). It's seriously not worth it. I didn't listen to my parents and went to buy on my own.


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 30, 2014)

I walk an old lady's dog who live up my street, and I make around 8-12 dollars a week ($4 per walk). You said you have a lot of older people with animals living around, you should look into a pet sitting or walking business.


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 30, 2014)

Babysitting.
Oh and be careful, some of the japanese candy kits aren't edible, but popin' cookin is.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't trust buying online because they might give you expired bento


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't believe in buying $900 worth of things I don't NEED


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

You don't really need it. If you really want those kits, just buy like two, but $900 worth of kits is just too much, :/


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

STUDY more or maybe you need to learn more economics


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

I plan on dropping out of school


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

wow youre even more impulsive than i am and that says something

you dont need it _now_, nor do you need all of them. a couple would be okay i guess? but to me, 1k or close to it is a hell of a lot to spend. im not even going to preach about "saving for x" because honestly? you said youve been looking at these for... "a couple of months". thats not nearly enough to justify a ****ing thousand dollars worth, when your focus seems to shift so fast. 

with luck, youll get a few of the things and be happy with it. if youre still not happy with what you get, idk what to tell you. people have already given advice as to how to earn money. what i do is save mine and try to pick and choose what i buy, but i do get impulsive -- just not _this_ impulsive.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> You don't really need it. If you really want those kits, just buy like two, but $900 worth of kits is just too much, :/


Even if it's for videos. It seems...wasteful and unnecessary.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I plan on dropping out of school



aaaaaand here we go ok
yeah just
don't. don't even start with this crap.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I plan on dropping out of school



Have fun being a NEET.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 30, 2014)

If you're gonna save up that much money just to blow it all on Japanese bento kits and sweets kits, why not spend it on something ore useful? Like, for example, I plan on doing computing stuff all through my education so I can get a job as a programmer or something along those lines, so I'm saving up for a new computer. You said a few pages ago you were planning to go to art college, right? Why not save up for proper art equipment instead?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I plan on dropping out of school



Don't drop out of school. If you don't have at least a GED, you're going to get nowhere in life very fast. 

I'm personally one that believes that college isn't for everybody, but you need to at least stay in high school and graduate.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm joking. {about dropping out} I don't wanna be like my dad. But I removed 10 items and are trying to let go of more.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I plan on dropping out of school



Wow, seriously? You should have been lucky you were even in school. And if that was a joke it wasn't very funny.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I plan on dropping out of school


I can't do this anymore. Jesus.


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I can't do this anymore. Jesus.



Same.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

She was joking guys lol

But we should really give her some space and time. 15 views Holy Jesus


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I'm joking. {about dropping out} I don't wanna be like my dad. But I removed 10 items and are trying to let go of more.



well, thats a good start because like 90% of that list needs to be gone. its not about what youre buying, its the sheer amount. that, and you seem to get bored of things quickly. so naturally, most of us are like "oh hell no" when you say you want to buy 1k worth of this stuff. im not trying to act better than you because i do the same thing with commissions and stuff, but i _pace myself._

and thats what you need to do. pace yourself. buy in small increments thatll make you happy for a while. if you still want more, continue.
people may find my method bad, but its worked for me so far.


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 30, 2014)

Do you have anything you can sell on e-bay?  Sometimes that generates cash.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I'm joking. {about dropping out} I don't wanna be like my dad. But I removed 10 items and are trying to let go of more.


I'm glad you're removing some of it, that's being a bit more reasonable.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Laughing rn.


----------



## LilD (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't drop out of school.  Don't be in such a hurry to get out, enjoy it while you can.  Trust me.

As for money,  what about dog walking or sitter in your neighborhood? You could earn some good money and learn how to grow a business.  This may have already been mentioned

I like your wish list . Good stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> Do you have anything you can sell on e-bay?  Sometimes that generates cash.





This!

Ive sold a few old game guides on ebay. Sold an Oblivion/Dragon Age guides for about 50$


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 30, 2014)

I think Shiro is right. When I get money, I usually wait awhile to spend it-- for example, I was gonna buy TL this summer when I got enough money because hey, I had money. I waited a few days and realized I didn't really want the game, and I wound up spending it on something else that I felt much more satisfied spending the money on. You may also decide that you don't even want any of the stuff and wind up saving your money (which is why I still have over $100 from my last birthday/ Christmas, although it's also in part due to that I loaned it to my mom lol).


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

Those look like different variations of the same thing.

Look for less expensive alternatives, practice a bit of patience and earn it through working or selling things, or maybe be a little less spoiled.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 30, 2014)

Man, you're a kid for god sake. 
Learn to appreciate your parents for their love and not their damn money.
Do you know how much $900 actually is? And how much of a privilege that is? 
You have a roof over your head, food in your stomach and a bed to sleep in each night. 
Eat normal candy and sweets. They all taste the same, doesn't matter if it's cute.
When you are 19 and you want to do something with your life, $900 could make a difference.
Don't buy a bunch of plastic crap that will sit in your cupboards and collect dust. 

$900? I'm still in shock. 
That could pay for my car registration and petrol for 9 months. 

You recently got a new ds because you broke yours. 
AND AN IPHONE 5S? Lord help you when you grow up and realise what the real world is about  kid.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 30, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Man, you're a kid for god sake.
> Learn to appreciate your parents for their love and not their damn money.
> Do you know how much $900 actually is? And how much of a privilege that is?
> You have a roof over your head, food in your stomach and a bed to sleep in each night.
> ...



 but why when I could have what I want. And WHEN MY MOTHER IS WILLING TO BUY it


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> but why when I could have what I want. And WHEN MY MOTHER IS WILLING TO BUY it



Sorry to say this, but this really sounds like the definition of spoiled right here.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Sorry to say this, but this really sounds like the definition of spoiled right here.



Lord help her when she has kids of her own.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

Okay guys, this is getting a little harsh..


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Man, you're a kid for god sake.
> Learn to appreciate your parents for their love and not their damn money.
> Do you know how much $900 actually is? And how much of a privilege that is?
> You have a roof over your head, food in your stomach and a bed to sleep in each night.
> ...



I posted the same thing few mins ago and she ignored well FINALLY I LOVE YOU


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> Okay guys, this is getting a little harsh..



Mhm. Luckypinch is scratching off many things in her wishlist which is a great thing to do already.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> Okay guys, this is getting a little harsh..



She doesn't understand half of what I said anyway so :/ I didn't swear at her or call her names.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> She doesn't understand half of what I said anyway so :/ I didn't swear at her or call her names.



Spoiled is a bit far. Keep your opinion to yourself. It is hurtful, even if she doesn't understand. It's her life. If she wastes 900 dollars on crap, let her. She was asking ways to make money, not if she was spoiled.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> Spoiled is a bit far. Keep your opinion to yourself. It is hurtful, even if she doesn't understand. It's her life. If she wastes 900 dollars on crap, let her. She was asking ways to make money, not if she was spoiled.



Uh scuse me? I never once used that S word. Other people have said exactly what I have yet I'm being made to feel guilty?
She doesn't comprehend what I'm saying so I don't know why you're taking offence. It wasn't directed at you.


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

Luckypinch I know you dont care but *think why your classmates called you stupid*


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Uh scuse me? I never once used that S word. Other people have said exactly what I have yet I'm being made to feel guilty?
> She doesn't comprehend what I'm saying so I don't know why you're taking offence. It wasn't directed at you.



I was referring to everyone who is criticizing her. Not just you.
I'm not taking offense, I'm trying to cool the thread down. Nobody is even bothering to answer the question being asked. If she won't comprehend what you are saying, there is no point in continuing to say it.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> I was referring to everyone who is criticizing her. Not just you.
> I'm not taking offense, I'm trying to cool the thread down. Nobody is even bothering to answer the question being asked. If she won't comprehend what you are saying, there is no point in continuing to say it.



I'm sorry, but some people *do* have a valid point. Sure it may seem a bit harsh but you also have to remember that 900 USD is quite a lot.


----------



## Beary (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm sorry, but some people *do* have a valid point. Sure it may seem a bit harsh but you also have to remember that 900 USD is quite a lot.



Yes, I agree its a waste of money. And I agree that it's silly. But arguing about it when she won't listen won't make a difference.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> Spoiled is a bit far. Keep your opinion to yourself. It is hurtful, even if she doesn't understand. It's her life. If she wastes 900 dollars on crap, let her. She was asking ways to make money, not if she was spoiled.



You're too considerate. 

She's spoiled. And she needs to learn not to be lest the world beat her to a penniless pulp.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm sorry, but some people *do* have a valid point. Sure it may seem a bit harsh but you also have to remember that 900 USD is quite a lot.



While they do have a point, they should try to not make it sound so harsh. This is a child-friendly forum, and some are just becoming really provocative. Is it that hard not to at least seem helpful?


----------



## Cory (Aug 30, 2014)

Little girl, you best get your priorities straight.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> While they do have a point, they should try to not make it sound so harsh. This is a child-friendly forum, and some are just becoming really provocative.



Yes because spending $900 on plastic boxes is a mature topic.


----------



## cinny (Aug 30, 2014)

Beary said:


> Okay guys, this is getting a little harsh..



It may seem like that but op didn't really listen to anyones advice..

I mean if my parents saw me saying "o__e; Uhm. Uhm. Well..I just don't care about collage. Ok? Like I will later but I wanna enjoy life now..." @ the age of 13 they wouldn't let me on the computer anymore, take everything away from me and make me study. idk maybe just me. 
Like I understand we all want to enjoy life, then just go out and spend it wisely. With $900 I could make 'cute' and yummy food for less than $20. Dam I would be happy just to get $20 just to buy groceries ;__;


----------



## unravel (Aug 30, 2014)

She is not taking our advise I suggest to IGNORE HER THREADS if that is what she wants then fine just make sure that we dont meet somrwhere in streets and ask for food or money from us I can tell you will be a beggar when u are grow up


----------



## Cory (Aug 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> She is not taking our advise I suggest to IGNORE HER THREADS if that is what she wants then fine just make sure that we dont meet somrwhere in streets and ask for food or money from us I can tell you will be a beggar when u are grow up



But there fun.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Yes because spending $900 on plastic boxes is a mature topic.



I approached her nicely through PM and it was a lot more helpful than this wreck of a thread. She's already shedding hundreds of dollars, and hopefully more.

The bulk of this thread is whining and complaining which does nothing to both sides. Though it's good entertainment for some


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> While they do have a point, they should try to not make it sound so harsh. This is a child-friendly forum, and some are just becoming really provocative. Is it that hard not to at least seem helpful?



Once again, 900 dollars. That's a lot. I doubt I'm as spoiled as her, but in some form I am spoiled and I find it makes little sense. This is going to possibly go to waste on a bunch of stuff that she will quickly regret buying. Some are just trying to make themselves sound more urgent about this since it may seem she's turning a blind eye to some things but...


----------



## Cory (Aug 30, 2014)

Fresh from the microwave.


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2014)

Cory said:


> But there fun.



>there fun 
sell ur stuf??? idk


----------



## Lassy (Aug 30, 2014)

cinny said:


> It may seem like that but op didn't really listen to anyones advice..
> 
> I mean if my parents saw me saying "o__e; Uhm. Uhm. Well..I just don't care about collage. Ok? Like I will later but I wanna enjoy life now..." @ the age of 13 they wouldn't let me on the computer anymore, take everything away from me and make me study. idk maybe just me.
> Like I understand we all want to enjoy life, then just go out and spend it wisely. With $900 I could make 'cute' and yummy food for less than $20. Dam I would be happy just to get $20 just to buy groceries ;__;



Haha I think the exact same thing as you. D: 
My parents would've taken away all of my electronic devices if I were to be that spoiled.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I approached her nicely through PM and it was a lot more helpful than this wreck of a thread. She's already shedding hundreds of dollars, and hopefully more.



Oh yes. If you flip through the first few pages of this thread you'll see that we've all _attempted_ to give her helpful advice.


----------

